
Requesting a Certificate Install on Android - obilecantrem
https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/18323459?hl=en
======
rolph
have a look here:

the requesting server that has been implicated,

[https://sitealyzer.net/en/s/match.deepintent.com/](https://sitealyzer.net/en/s/match.deepintent.com/)

apparently thier domain registration expired early this year.

This seems to be chrome choking on an expired certificate.

This is what they are into:

DeepIntent's MarketMatch™ Platform MarketMatch™ is the only healthcare
technology platform with a built-in identity solution. It matches digital IDs
with clinical, behavioral, and contextual data in real-time so marketers can
qualify 1.6M+ verified healthcare professionals and 250M+ patients.

    
    
      and then theres this:
    

[https://github.com/deepintent-ccs/DeepIntent](https://github.com/deepintent-
ccs/DeepIntent)

no endorsements apply here !

altogether it reads like some sort of mobile usage behaviour parsing platform
with a dead certificate.

